# Veritas 38" Aluminum Straightedge



## TheKingInYellow

I have the same straightedge and my tolerances are just as good. It's truly a reference quality tool which makes the price more than reasonable to me.


----------



## coloradoclimber

I have this same straightedge. I keep it stored in the cardboard shipping tube it arrived in leaned mostly upright in the corner.

The straightedge has a hanging hole at the end and I've always wondered would I be better off storing the straightedge hanging by the hole under it's own weight instead of leaned in a corner.

Figure that 99.99999999% of the time the straightedge is leaned in the corner, sometimes for years at a time.

What are the chances of the straightedge getting a bow, kind of like when you go to the big box stores and find that all of the lumber stored on end has a significant bow.

How do you gentlemen store your precision straightedges?


----------



## live4ever

I have this straightedge and it really is a great value.

@coloradoclimber - I've been hanging mine from the hanging hole…


----------



## karlhead

I have used industrial straight edges for years, some were older than me they were always hung to prevent bowing. And they were reference quality grounded polished steel. I'm a millwright by trade and like machinist we were though to take very good care of our measuring tools and strait edges.

Just my two cents worth Karl


----------



## TheKingInYellow

Yup, hung by the hole as well.


----------



## Bertha

That seems like a reasonable price for a quailty reference edge. I spent $50 plus shipping on a Masterplate, so I can't complain too much about the price. Thanks for this review!


----------



## jayman7

I have the same product and it's great!! I have it by the hold as well.


----------



## lashing

I have the steel version. I like steel for this purpose. Its flat. I have had an issue or two with Veritas but not once did they not just take it back and replace. WHich is why I shop with Lee Valley. If you have a problem - no arguments.


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you , I've been shopping for a quality straight edge : )


----------

